# WARNING: Sea France discount adds to price!



## onabike (Aug 24, 2009)

Be warned if you put the MHF discount code in when obtaining a quote from Sea France it is MORE expensive than their current rates!

£87 when booking as J.Public
£128 with the MHF discount!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

this came up last week - see Autostratus' post

here


----------

